# Help with Neck Movement



## rocknrude (May 1, 2010)

For my latest prop, I want to make toddler-sized version of Sam from Trick 'r Treat. I want him to be sitting on a mini park bench, looking in his treat bag. His head will turn to the side to stare at the TOTs via a servo and controller. Using a 1" pvc skeleton along with some Spider Hill Joints for his upper body, I am trying to figure out the best way to mount the servo. I want to follow the plan below, with a static lower body. The cross for the neck will have a reducer to accommodate a length 1/2" pvc for the turning mechanism. The head will be a 8" styrofoam ball. A micro servo will fit easily inside the cross. I just have to figure out how to mount it and if it would support the weight of the head. I did consider making a "ribcage" frame. That would have made mounting the servo easier, but with all the fittings and extra pipe, it would way to big for the footie pajamas I want to use.
Any advice would be appreciated.

Reference photo of the pose










Frame diagram via Spider Hill Prop Works


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

A thought?
How about using a section of something like a 4x3 block/beam, and use flanges to mount the shoulders and the spine? that would give you a solid platform for the servo or wiper motor to activate the head/neck as well as a place to mount a pivot for the neck/head.
Just a thought.

You can make the ribcage from a section of a 5 or 6 gallon bucket. Using a heat gun you can alter the contours to match your needs, while keeping your prop's weight down.


----------



## rocknrude (May 1, 2010)

I've made some progress. Made the frame, bent the pvc at the spine. inserted some bushings to make the rotation of the 1/2 pvc smooth, and cut a window out of the cross to access the 1/2 pipe. I am not sure how to proceed with the mounting of the servo. I want to use a standard size servo, probably with metal gears, but not sure how to mount it. I figure either vertically or horizontally over the window and then put a screw on the 1/2 pipe with a linkage between the screw and servo horn. Any thoughts?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

No pictures. Error message - "The person moved or deleted this image".


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

I think,the album is considered private...

Short and badly typed since written from my phone...


----------



## rocknrude (May 1, 2010)

Not sure what happened. Is it working now? BTW, I noticed that I cannot edit my posts.


----------



## rocknrude (May 1, 2010)

rocknrude said:


> Not sure what happened. Is it working now? BTW, I noticed that I cannot edit my posts.


nevermind, I just realized I'm kind of a noob when it comes to posting.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Rock, you won't be able to edit your posts until you reach 10 posts. As for Photobucket, read the first post of this thread to see how to fix the embedding issue:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36928

I fixed the pictures in your first post for you


----------



## rocknrude (May 1, 2010)

Thanx Roxy!


----------



## rocknrude (May 1, 2010)

Photos fixed!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Rocknrude, I am also working on a Sam sitting on a bench. I finally was able to score a bench off of craigslist that they weren't asking over $200 for:googly:. Since it had definitely seen better days, I got it for free (no weathering necessary). I'll be adding a 3 axis neck as seen in David Corr's Halloween Animatronics DVD and it will be running with a random movement controller. Here is a picture of my work in progress Sam.


----------



## rocknrude (May 1, 2010)

Nice. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## rocknrude (May 1, 2010)

Ok, more progress. I mounted the servo. added a control arm and linkage to the neck pipe. Now I have a hop that I am not sure how to fix. Any ideas?


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

Is the hop you are talking about the popping sound? Do you know what part that is coming from?

Short and badly typed since written from my phone...


----------



## rocknrude (May 1, 2010)

toozie21 said:


> Is the hop you are talking about the popping sound? Do you know what part that is coming from?
> 
> Short and badly typed since written from my phone...


The popping sound is the servo shifting in its mounting bracket.


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

The turning head looks really good nicely done. Didn't see a hop though.

Short and badly typed since written from my phone...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is the servo attached to a bracket? It may just need stronger bracing to keep it from shifting.


----------



## rocknrude (May 1, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Is the servo attached to a bracket? It may just need stronger bracing to keep it from shifting.


Well, I did make the bracket from thin sheet metal...


----------



## gjbailey (Sep 22, 2012)

The servos I used for my doll fit just inside the "T" of a 3/4" PVC. 
https://photos.google.com/album/AF1.../AF1QipNdOYJAyBCAoiOo4i7UK09JcHVqEvu_E3c-7vbW
Ended up with some smaller screws but works.
https://photos.google.com/album/AF1.../AF1QipNvEWc9pgNjwZ82CME6mnHDZGa0uRBc2xOngRmy
Granted my very first attempt and will have to upgrade the servos to a more powerful one.


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

gjbailey said:


> The servos I used for my doll fit just inside the "T" of a 3/4" PVC.
> https://photos.google.com/album/AF1.../AF1QipNdOYJAyBCAoiOo4i7UK09JcHVqEvu_E3c-7vbW
> Ended up with some smaller screws but works.
> https://photos.google.com/album/AF1.../AF1QipNvEWc9pgNjwZ82CME6mnHDZGa0uRBc2xOngRmy
> Granted my very first attempt and will have to upgrade the servos to a more powerful one.


The links aren't working for me 

Short and badly typed since written from my phone...


----------



## gjbailey (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry about that. I am still a noob when it comes to posting here. LOVE this forum and have for years. Just finally have stuff worthy of posting...haha...


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

gjbailey said:


> Sorry about that. I am still a noob when it comes to posting here. LOVE this forum and have for years. Just finally have stuff worthy of posting...haha...


No worries, I was interested in seeing your progress!

My guess is that you posted the links fine, it is just probably not valid links from Google. You should be able to to click on the photo, then click on the share link in the upper right corner and have it give you a link that you can past into a post here.


----------

